# My Ever Growing Mac Collection



## User49 (Apr 22, 2007)

Here is my mac collection updated (sept 08). I've been collecting since 2006! It's a bit of an obsession!! First thing I ever bought was So There Jade Eyeliner. I remember feeling a bit overwhelmed when I went into the shop as there was so much choice compared to everywhere else. It soon became a regular stop for me to pick up little treats and before I knew it I was completely hooked!! I got employed as a part timer in my local Mac in March 2008! It's been a great company to work for and I'm so glad I pursued it! Anyway here it all is. Just felt like sharing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* (tt) tendertone * (c) cream * (g) glitter * (m) mineral  *(s) sample size * (ss) smaller size

*Powders & Blushers
*Belightful(g)
Blush Baby
Dainty(m)
Dancing Light(g) 
Love Joy (m)
Love Thing(m)
Global Glow(m)
Golden 
Honour(g)
Light/Medium MSF(m)
Light/Medium/Shimmer MSF(m)
Mocha 
Northern Light(m)
NW20 Powder
Pearl Blossom
Sassed Up(g)

*Brushes*
116/129/134/181/187/190/209/214/213(ss)/219/224/227/239
266/316(ss)

*Pencil Liners
*Blooz
Costa Richie
Duck
Ebony
Engraved x2
Fascinating
Forever Green x2
Foxy Lady
Minted
Orpheus
Out To Sea
Phone Number 
Powersurge x2
Prussian
Raven
Smolder
Smooth Blue
So There Jade
Stubborn Brown x2
Tarnish
Teddy
Soft Sparkle 12/ '07 Set

*Liquid Liners
*Aqualine
Blue Horizon
Boot Black x2
Divine Lime(g)
Inky
Lime Dandy(g)
Oxidate(g)
Peacocky(g)
Pewterpink(g)
Point Black
Wonderwhite(g)

*Fluid Liners
*Blacktrack
Blue Peep
Blitz & Glitz
Delphic
Dipdown
Haunting
Macroviolet
Non-Conformist
Royal Wink
Uppity

*Pigments*
Accent Red(s)
Acid Orange(s)
Air D Blue\
Antique Green
Bell Bottm Blue (s)
Blondes Gold (s)
Blue Horizon(s)
Blue Brown
Bright Coral(s)
Bright Fuchsia(s)
Copper Sparkle(ss)
Cornflower
Dark Soul
Dazzle Ray(ss)
Electric Coral(s)
Emerald Green(s)
Fairylite
Forest Green(ss)
Frozen White
Fuchsia(s)
Golden Lemon (s)
Golden Olive
Heritage Rouge(s)
Helium
Jardin Aires
Kitchmas (s)
Lark About
Lily White(ss)
Lovely Lilly(s)
Mauvement (s)
MuseumBronze (s)
Mutiny
Naked
Naval Blue(ss)
Old Gold
Pastoral
Pink Opal
Pink Pearl
Rebel Rock Blue
Reflects Antique –Gold(g)
ReflectsBlue(ss)(g)x2
ReflectsGold(ss)(g)
Reflects
Transparent Teal(g)
3D Silver(g)
Silver Dust(s)
Silver Fog
Softwash Grey(ss)
Sunpepper(ss)
Tan
Teal
Vanilla
Vintage Gold (s)
Violet

*Paints*
Bare Canvas
Base Light
Deep Shadow
Flammable
Graphito
Shimma

*Mascara* 
Mascara X Black

*Shade Sticks
*Bei-Jing
Crimsonair
Fresh Cement
Gracious Me
Overcast
Sea Me
Sharkskin
Shimmermint

*Lip Sticks
*Angel
Bombshell
Brew
Chatterbox
Expensivo
Fetish
Freckletone
Funshine
Gentle Simmer
Hue 
Honeylove
Jubilee
Long Stem Rose
Lovelorn
MellowMood
Mellowarm
Morange
Myth
Over Rich
Party Mate
Pink Nouveau
Pleasure Seeker
Plink!
Politely Pink
Pretty Please
Retro Fluid
Ruby Woo
Russian Red
Snob
So Romantic
Saint Germain
See Sheer
Strange Hybrid
Strobe Rays –Tinted -Lip -Conditioner
SunSonic 
Tiger Tiger
Vegas Volt
Zandra

*Lip Liners
*Brick
Dervish
Neutralzone 
Stripdown
Subculture

*Lip Glosses
*Bountifull
Cellopink Lip Jelly
Eazy Baby (tt)
Ensign 
Foolishly Fab
Fullfilled
HoneyBear(tt)
Li Hot Pepper
Love Knot
Lychee Luxe
Malibu Barbie
Mz Fizz
Oyster Girl
Peach Passion
Pink Grapefruit
Pink Lemondade
Softnote(tt)
Steppin Out
Sugar Trance Fafi
Sweetness
Take A Hint(tt)
Tender Baby(tt)
Totally It
Vital Spark
Wildly Lush

*Paint Pots
*Blackground
Delft
Groundwork
Rollicken

*Foundation/Concealor
*Mineral Powder –Medium
Select Moisture Cover Conealor NW20
Select Moistureblend NC20
Studio Finish Concealor NW20
Studio Fix NW15 Liquid
Studio Fix NW15 Powder
Studo Fix NW20
Studio Fix NW45 Powder
Studio Tech NC20

*Skin Care
*Prep And Prime Face

*Nail Polish
*Hi Lily Hi Low
Kid Orange
Phosphor

*Pallets* 
2005 Ornamentalism Delights 
2006 Warm Lips
2006 Cool Eyes
2007 N Collection Gentle Fumes Quad
2007 Raquel Welch Take Wing Quad 
2007 Antiquitise Cool Eyes

*Other*
Antiquitise Bag 
Brush Cleaner
Glimmer(c)
Hold All Bag
Fix +
Pro Pallette x3
Sharpener
SunPower Solar Bits
Turquatic Perfume

*EYESHADOWS IN ORDER OF FINISHES:
*
*Cream Colour base
*Fawnstastic
Pearl 
Shell

*Frost*
A Bluer Blue 
Amber Lights
Bang On Blue
Charred
Cool Heat
Clue
Cranberry x2
Deep Truth
Electra
Humid
Hush
Innuendo
Jest
Mancatcher
Modern Heir
Nocturnal
Nylon
Phloof!
Pink Freeze
Rice Paper
Romp
Sable
Satin Taupe 
Sea Myth
Silverwear
Solar White
Submarine x2
Tender Metal
Trophy Pink
Vex
Waternymph

*Lustre
*Aquadisiac
Buff De Buff
Filament
Gleam
Green Smoke
Honesty
Honey Lust x2
Pandemonium 
Pink Venus
Retro Speck
Tickles

*Matte* 
Carbon x2
Chrome Yellow
Embark x2
Gesso
Malt x2
Meet The Fleet x2
Orange
Passionate
Quarry
Rondelle
Saddle
Shadowy Lady
Waft
Wedge

*Mineralize
*Fresh Green Mix x2
Hot Contrast
Love -Connection
Mercurial
Polar Opposite
Sea & Sky x2

*Satin*
Club x3
Digit
Electric Eel
Era
Shale
Juxt
Mystery
Restless
Shroom x2
Soba
Sushi Flower

*Starflash
*Mink & Sable

*Veluxe*
Felt Blue
Gentle Fumes x2
Jewel Blue

*Veluxe Pearl
*All That Glitters
Aquavert
Bravado
Coppering
Crystal Avalanche
Expensive Pink
Femme-Fi
Firespot
Flashtrack
Fresh Water
Gorgeous Gold
Magnetic Fields
Medallion
Queens Jewel
Rose Blanc
Shimmermoss
Silver Ring
Stars n Rockets
Sumptuous Olive
Warming Trend
Woodwinked

*Velvet* 
Beauty Marked
Black Tied x2
Contrast
Smut
Texture

*?
*Felt Blue
Gentle Fumes x2
Blue Flame
Fertile
Fresco
Take Wing


----------



## juli (Apr 22, 2007)

That is an awesome collection u got going there!

Nice stuff!


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 23, 2007)

lovely collection hon.
But I think this should be moved to the appropriate forum under The Traincase


----------



## clamster (Jun 20, 2007)

That's  a looottt of goodies!!


----------



## Lissa (Jun 20, 2007)

love all those eyeliners you have! 

and what's cellopink like? Saw one on ebay and thought it looked nice! and god you have so many lipsticks, I want snob so badly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice collection!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 20, 2007)

W
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




W! Great Col.​


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 22, 2007)

yummy collection! i really like the stacked clear boxes... i can't seem to find one i like!


----------



## rmseals (Jun 22, 2007)

Great stash!!


----------



## User49 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Thanks every1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a serious mac problem. I never stop wanting more!! I really want the whole lure collection more than anything as i LOVE the packaging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and when Rushmetal and Flashtronic comeout... Phewweeee. I'll need some money! lol*


----------



## Danapotter (Jun 25, 2007)

WOW! That is a great MAC collection!


----------

